# New dinosaur species found in New Mexico - Toothy T. Rex Ancestor Was 'Evil Spirit Re



## News Bot (Apr 14, 2011)

A newfound carnivore whose name means the evil spirit reptile with outstanding teeth suggests the dinosaur lineage that included the mighty T. rex experimented with its skull shape more than thought, researchers said. 

*Published On:* 13-Apr-11 08:26 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## Wallypod (Apr 14, 2011)

evil spirit reptile with outstanding teeth 

Lol


----------

